# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Underground Reptiles -  USA FRog / Frog Supply

## James

According to these threads on Dendroboard , Underground Reptiles is allegedly selling frogs from USA Frogs / Frog Supply (DartFrogWarehouse)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gen...ml#post2391050

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gen...ml#post2084786

There are similar posts on Dart Den (need to log in as a member to view).


See this other recent thread for more info if you are unfamiliar with USA Frogs and their business practices:
http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=34238

----------

Dendro Dave, Sunshine

----------

